# USADA Travis Tygart Urges State Attorneys General to Sue Supplement Companies



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

USADA Travis Tygart Urges State Attorneys General to Sue Supplement Companies by Millard Baker Travis Tygart, CEO of the United States Anti-Doping Agency (USADA), urged the country???s attorneys general to start suing supplement companies using consumer protection laws. Tygart made his comments at the 2009 National Association of Attorneys General (NAAG) summer conference on June [...]

*Read More...*


----------

